
The rise of diesel in Europe: The impact on health and pollution - happyscrappy
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/sep/22/the-rise-diesel-in-europe-impact-on-health-pollution
======
thrill
"Hands up — there’s absolutely no question that the decision we took was the
wrong decision. But at that time we didn’t have the evidence that subsequently
we did have."

Now there's a quote to live and die by. Big programs (incentives, taxes, peer
pressure, political points) seldom wait for actual and system-wide data and
defensible evidence before making decisions with wide effect, because to
somebody somewhere it's always more advantageous to have the sky falling.
Small changes with quantitative and qualitative feedback loops are the only
sane way forward, but sound bites and negative news have far more impact and
immediate (electable) results.

------
omonra
The article seems to be mostly about decision making instead of buttressing
the claim that diesel cost lives vis-a-vis petrol. It kinda just waves the
allegation around without showing any work.

For all I know, diesel is significantly more efficient (maybe like 2x). I can
expect to see 50-60 MPG when I rent cars in Europe vs 25-30 MPG when I rent
similar sized cars in the US. So that's hard evidence I see every time I
drive.

~~~
happyscrappy
There is a study linked in the article and European cities have much worse air
quality than the US, which is why Paris wants to ban diesels outright. Hybrids
would have been a better way to go. Poor air quality is a nightmare.

